# RAW recovery software



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

All, to make a long story short. I downloaded a bunch of pictures / raw files from my camera cf card into my iPhoto software on my apple. I deleted them all from the card after they were downloaded. I was doctoring them up when the program crashed and dumped all of the pictures I downloaded. Is there any software that you guys have used in the past or present that you recommend I use to recover the files? I have not saved anything over them on the card so they should not be hard to recover. Thanks for the help. This is so frustrating.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeah Seeker... there are a variety of programs you can download to recover the files from your CF card. Just don't format it or save anything else to it.

Just Google undelete or unerase and you will find links to several options.

Also, see this link: 16 Free File Recovery Software Programs


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks formula4fish. I have seen a lot of software out there but I prefere not to spend the money unless someone highly recomends it. I have been burned so many times on software and have learned the hard way that not all software will do what is says it will. But, I knew someone on this site could at least head me in the right direction. I have always been told not to write over the card with any information and the recoverery should be a lot easier so I have not even removed it from the slot. New apple computer with IPhoto nd I would think this would not ever happen but man was I wrong. The pictures are of my daughters dance recital and my wife and daughter are just devastated. I just hope I can get them back or this is going to be painfull.. if you know what I mean. I never, ever delete after down loading pics but this one time... this one time.. errr Thanks for your feedback as always you guys are the greatest.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*eImage Recovery*

Years ago when I was shooting Minolta my card corrupted in the camera. Few programs then could get the RAW files back and unfortunately that's all I was shooting. It took a couple weeks but eventually I found eImage Recovery. I lost 1 file. Since then I've done several favors for others with similar issues.

Big fan of the program.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks Rusty! I will look into it as well.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I have accidently deleted files on a CF card and gotten them all back with the the free Zero Assumption recovery SW, and the free SANdisk recovery SW. You don't have to have a SANdisk brand card for it to work.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I accidently did a quick format on an external hard drive just last week and bought Easeus Data Recovery and fully recoveredcall files including tons of RAW files. $89 for the pro version and worked. For some reason, it tool multiple times to scan to get all files, but fully recovered almost twp TB worth of data.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks again for the feedback. I will report back my experiences later. It's been interesting.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Update: Well spent $80 on the recovery software called "I care USB Recovery Software". It failed miserably! After trying multiple attempts of recovering the files, it just never happened. errr.. don't get me started and no I do not recommend it! Now, it was my MAC book Pro IPhoto software that took the dump on me during the file modifications. What I just found out was, all of the files were imported and were copied into my master file prior to me manipulating any files. 

So, I took this laptop in to replace the RAM to 16gb instead of 8gb and found out that unfortunately this can not happen on this MACBOOK PRO because the memory is soldered on to the board.. errr.. don't het me started there either but! The technician asked why or what was driving the request and I told him about the raw file picture dump experience and how I wasted 80 bucks on worthless software that did nothing.. he said, don't do that next time. Just bring the laptop in and we can recover the files if your using the IPhoto software. Bingo, 15 min. later I have all of my files back and everything is good to go. 

Technology.. It's a beautiful thing... Btw, Apple Computers do not delete anything! Nothing you put in this machine can not be pulled off or restored at a later date by the restore software that is loaded on the hard drive...I saw everything I have ever did or wrote in that master file and was awed at all of the details.. hmmm.. for me.. that is a good thing. But I can see how easy it is for you fed. gov. to simply look on your system very easy..Wow!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

If you paid by credit card, contact them to dispute the charge and just be honest up front.

There is so much great free software, it almost makes no sense to buy unless there is a valid reason. Open source is always IMO better.

Next if you must buy, read reviews from as many as you can find...if you don't find any on the product, there's a reason.

http://www.ghacks.net/2010/01/30/icare-data-recovery-review/

This review had a free give-a-way. Even though it expired, you can still get a free version (limited to 2 gigs of recovery).

I know it's not what you wanted to hear (read) but I didn't see this until now.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I did research it. The free stuff I downloaded and tried didn't work either. After burning up a couple of days of getting no where... I chose to just try one. This one recovered 3/4 of the pics on the drive but not the ones I was looking for as crazy as it sounds. I'm happy I got them all back but let it be a lessons learned for everyone else. I will write the software creators and see what they say..


----------

